# Flugsimulator für Einsteiger



## Schnuetz1 (25. Juli 2017)

*Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde gerne mal etwas in die Welt der Flugsimulatoren einsteigen, allerdings wirklich nur oberflächlich. 
Daher suche ich einen Flugsimulator, welcher auch für Anfänger geeignet ist - ohne dass man gleich verzweifelt und hunderte kostenpflichtige Addons benötigt. 

Schöne Grafik wäre natürlich ganz nett, soweit ich weiß ist das aber bei Simulatoren eher seltener der Fall. 

Gruß
Schnütz


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Mir würden nur die klassischen wie Flight Simulator X  einfallen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es da was aktuelles gibt.

Wobei es auch Simulatoren mit guter Grafik und ohne hunderte Bugs gibt, wie man an ETS2 sieht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

An Flight Simulator X habe ich auch schon gedacht, ist ja sehr präsent. 
Vielleicht hat ja aber jemand noch einen Geheimtipp.


----------



## PaladinX (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Prepar4d V4...basiert auf dem FSX, erhebt ihn aber auf 64Bit-Level und bereinigt ihn um etliche Fehler.


----------



## spidermanx (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Da gibt es schon Flight Simulator 11 

siehe : X-Plane 11 PC USK: 0, AEROSOFT, A024 | voelkner - direkt gunstiger

oder hier :  XPlane 11 | Aerosoft Shop


Es gibt auch eine Demo , da kann man circa 10 Min fliegen und dann funktioniert die Steuerung nicht mehr und man muss das Spiel dann neu starten : Demo Download | X-Plane 
Lg


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Prepar3D v4 finde ich ehrlich gesagt recht teuer, wenn ich die verschiedenen Kaufoptionen richitg verstehe.

Auch X-Plane 11 ist nicht gerade günstig - sieht aber optisch sowie funktionell echt gut aus. Das schaue ich mir mal näher an. 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Manschy (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Hi Schnuetz,

Aaalso - Die Welt der Flugsimulatoren ist sicherlich genauer betrachtet eine Welt der Philosophie, wie so vieles andere im Leben auch. Ich spreche da als Flusi-Nutzer seit 2008, mir sind etliche graue Haare seither gewachsen!

Du gibst ja an, dass Du eher oberflächlich den Flugsimulator nutzen möchtest. Aber auch da solltest Du Deine Wünsche nennen, um ein paar verlässliche Angaben machen zu können:
- Möchtest Du nur im Standard fliegen, sprich, nur die vorhandenen rudimentären Dinge nutzen wie schlichte Landschaft, grobe Flughäfen, Default-Flieger? 
- Möchtest Du von Anfang an die ganze Welt "beherrschen", sprich überall hinfliegen können?
- Liegt Dir etwas an ein wenig Realität, sprich reale Fluglinien oder reichen Dir die vorhandenen vorgegebenen Default-AI-Flieger (künstlich generierter Flugverkehr durch vereinfachte Flugmodelle - z. B. im MS-Flightsimulator FS9, FSX) ?
WICHTIG: Im X-Plane gibt es so gut wie keinen künstlich erzeugten AI-Traffic
- Willst Du IFR (Flug nach Instrumenten) oder lieber VFR (nach Sicht) fliegen? 
- Zivil oder militärisch? Mittlerweile gibt es schon als Default sehr gute Maschinen für beide Bereiche
- Soll es ein wirklicher Simulator sein oder gehen auch - eben nur des Fliegens willen - auch Combat-Simulator?
Und nun zur Philosophie:

Zuerst würde ich vom FSX abraten, obwohl ich ihn gerade selber nutze. Die Gründe:
- Von MS nicht zuende entwickelte Engine. Zwar sind viele vom sehr guten Vorgänger übernommene Standards drin, aber eben auch schreckliche Bugs, DIE NICHT OHNE GUTE RECHERCHE ODER KENNTNISSE per Tweaks zurechtgebastelt werden können, damit das Ding läuft. 
Der FSX ist schlichtweg verkonzipiert, was die vernünftige Ausbeute an Leistungsreserven des jeweiligen PCs anbelangt. Nur Nutzung von 1 Kern, auf 32bit beschränkt. Das Gleichgewicht von Grafik und Performance hinzubekommen wird Dich Monate kosten und frustriert zurücklassen.... Ich fliege nur noch damit, weil ich einige Szenerien dafür selbst erstellt habe und ihn als Nachfolger genutzt habe, bevor P3D sich erfolgreich aufgestellt hat. Etliche Euronen sind in die Payware gegangen und noch mehr Aufwand, sich diesen Flusi einigermaßen erträglich zu gestalten. Ich selber werde in kurzer Zukunft auf den P3D v4 wechseln...
Durch den Nachfolger von P3D (aktuell v4) gibt es keinen Grund mehr, den FSX anzuschaffen.
Daher mein Tip: Als Einsteiger - Finger weg!

Als quasi unbedarfter Anfänger wäre es also egal, ob Du Dich für ein Produkt von Lockheed Martin (P3D), dessen aktuelle Weiterentwicklung mittlerweile (Gott sei Dank!) kaum noch etwas mit dem FSX zu tun hat, entscheidest oder den ebenfalls beliebten X-Plane ins Auge fasst. Das sage ich deswegen, weil es je nach Wahl recht unterschiedliche Menüs, Tastenbelegungen und Grundausstattungen gibt. User, die von einem ins andere "Lager" gewechselt sind, schreiben oft von gewöhnungsbedürftiger Umgewöhnung oder schlichtweg nicht nachvollziehbarer Handhabung. Philosophie eben...

Nun, im Grunde gibt es also als starke Basis für Flugsimulatoren (ich spreche hier bewusst von Simulatoren) eigentlich nur die Entscheidung zwischen P3D und X-Plane, die bis zu dieser Minute starke Entwicklungen aufweisen. Andere Alternativen wie Aerofly FS (aktuell FS2) kann ich nicht kommentieren, da sie in allen Belangen eingeschränkt sind (z. B. nur bestimmte Regionen anbieten), dafür aber recht erschwinglich und eine sehr gute Optik mitbringen.

Alternativ, daher eingangs auch unter meiner Listung, ginge auch ein Combat-Simulator, z. B. DCS. Der ist begrenzt auf einige Regionen, bringt aber gutes Feeling und ordentliche Atmosphäre. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt in den Krieg ziehen, sondern kann sich ja mit Übungen beschäftigen. Der Clou: Die Basis ist umsonst, mit allerdings nur 2 Flugzeugen - und eben rein militärisch und sollte damit wohl aus dem Rennen sein...

MEIN FAZIT:
Ich empfehle den FS9 (FS2004) sowie der Titel schon sagt ein etwas angestaubter Kandidat, der sich aber immer noch unfassbar hält - eben bei Usern, die wie Du lieber "Freizeitflieger" sind als Hardcore-Systemfanatiker. Ausgereift, seeeehr günstig und bis ins Unendliche ausstattbar mit Tonnen an extrem guten FREEWARE-Addons. War bis vor zwei Jahren mein Haussimulator, für den ich auch einige Szenerien entwickelt habe.
(Recht) einfach zu installieren, läuft sauber und es gibt wirklich gute Unterstützung in speziellen FS-Foren....

Und nun gib' doch mal bescheid, in welche Richtung Du gehen willst.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Erstmal danke für den ausführlichen Beitrag!



Manschy schrieb:


> Du gibst ja an, dass Du eher oberflächlich den Flugsimulator nutzen möchtest. Aber auch da solltest Du Deine Wünsche nennen, um ein paar verlässliche Angaben machen zu können



Ich muss nicht jeden Flughafen auf der Welt ansteuern und auch nicht alles ganz real dargestellt haben. Reale Fluglinien brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt. 
Ebenso habe ich momentan nicht den Drang, bestimmte Flugzeuge zu fliegen. Die Frage ist eher, ob das mal kommt. 
Gegen ein Militär-Jet hätte ich nichts, wenn ich mich aber entscheiden muss, dann in Richtung zivil. 
Ein richitger Simulator muss es nicht sein, denn ich werde nicht Zeit haben, mich jahrelang mit allen Details zu beschäftigen.
Generell spiele ich noch andere Spiele und habe wegen anderen Hobbys sowie Studium/Beruf nicht die Zeit, jeden Tag 3h zu spielen.

Dennoch möchte ich in die Welt etwas einsteigen, schön wäre, wenn die Schwierigkeit immer mehr gesteigert werden kann, sprich am Anfang so "einfach" wie möglich fliegen und irgendwann immer mehr Elemente dazunehmen, dass es realistischer wird. 

Schön wäre es, wenn es auch einige kostenlose Plugins gibt.

Gut, FSX ist somit mal rausgeafllen.

Danke für den Tipp mit FS9, schaue ich mir mal an.

Allerdings habe ich gestern mir einige Videos zu X-Plane 11 angeschaut und muss sagen, dass es mir schon echt gut gefällt. 
Scheint wohl auch halbwegs anfängerfreundlich zu sein.

Ich sehe aber schon, es ist eine eigene Philosophie-Frage.

Noch eine zusätzliche Frage: Ergibt Fliegen mit Controller + Tastatur Sinn oder sollte ich mir für den besseren Spielspaß einen Joystick zulegen?
Ist natürlich auch wieder Philosophie-Frage, ich weiß.

Wenn ja: Welcher Controller? Preislich vielleicht nicht über 100€ raus - sofern man da was vernünfitges bekommt.


----------



## wacoda (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Wenn Du nichts gegen Militärflieger hast ist vielleicht Digital Combat Simulator eine Variante.  Hier der Link zum  Download!
Das ganze ist zwar für manch einen etwas zu sehr Simulation aber mit dem "Grundgerüst" das DCS-World bietet sind zwei Flgzeuge inbegriffen die auch im Simulationsmodus ( wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann man das Game auch in einem Arcade-Modus spielen, habe das aber nie probiert  ) recht schnell zu erlernen sind.

Wie bereits erwähnt ist DCS-World kostenlos. Erst weitere Flugzeue (Module), Kartenerweiterungen wie Normandy u.s.w. kosten dann etwas!

Was die Steuerung anbelangt:
In meinen Augen macht es in keiner Flusi wirklich Sinn ohne zumindest einen Stick. Noch besser ist das ganze natürlich mit einem Hotas samt Pedale. 
Ohne Pedale wäre das  T.Flight Hotas Stick X eine recht gute Variante. Soll es mit Pedale sein ist wohl das                         Thrustmaster T.16000M FCS FLIGHT PACK für den Einstieg am günstigsten. 
Nach oben gibts dann bekanntlich keine Grenzen!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Danke für deinen TIpp!

Eine rein militärische Simulation ist zwar nichts, was ich dauerhaft suche, dennoch wirde ich es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. 
Bin ein bisschen der A320-Familie verfallen und möchte die unglaublich gerne fliegen.
Dennoch: DCS wird ausprobiert. 

Der Joystick sieht gut aus, Bewertungen sind ja auch ganz gut. Denke, ich werde mir da einen zulegen.


----------



## wacoda (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Der Joystick sieht gut aus, Bewertungen sind ja auch ganz gut. Denke, ich werde mir da einen zulegen.


Wenn Du damit den "T.Flight Hotas Stick X" meinst. 
Ja, der scheint, vor allem im Verhältnis zum Preis, ganz gut zu sein. Habe dieses Hotas vor rund 2 Jahren mal für einen Verwandten bestellt und bei mir natürlich kurz angetestet.
Vor allem dass man die Schubeinheit vom Stick trennen kann ist sehr gut. 
Mir persönlich gefällt auch die Wippe am Schubhebel, welche ich für die Seitenrudersteuerung besser finde als drehen am Stick (Was bei dem Teil aber auch geht!).


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Genau, den T Flight Hotas Stick X meinte ich.
Habe ihn mir noch gestern Abend über eBay Kleinanzeigen für 23€ gekauft - da werde ich nicht viel falsch machen können. 

Mir geht es ja erstmal darum, einfach ein bisschen in die Materie zu kommen.
Sollte es sich dann als mein großes neues Hobby herausstellen, kann ich ja immer noch was anderes kaufen. 

DCS habe ich schon runtergeladen, werde ich heute Abend mal anspielen. Davor sollte ich mir wohl noch ein paar Tutorials anschauen.


----------



## wacoda (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Sehr gute Tutorials gibt es von Fire und Rakuzard auf Youtube. 
Aber auf jeden Fall empfehle ich Dir die Handbücher der jeweiligen Flugzeuge zumindest mal grob anzuschauen und dann im Spiel die Trainingslektionen zu machen.
Da lernt man dann schon mal das nötigste.

Und wenn's gar nicht mehr passt hilft das DCS Forum weiter!


----------



## LimeGreen777 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Das Problem ist: Fängst du mit einem Sim an, holst du dir mit der Zeit immer mehr Addons. Bei mir ist das jetzt so, ich habe den FSX schon seit 4-5? Jahren, und einen vierstelligen Betrag an Addons "investiert". Mit einer flotten CPU geht der FSX auch gut, aber (32-bit bedingt) nicht so gut, wie die 64-bit Mitbewerber. Laut AGB darfst du dir den P3D nur kaufen, wenn du eine fliegerische Ausbildung machst. X-Plane ist für mich so eine Sache, es gibt nicht so viele gute (Payware) Addons. Wenn ich das mit PMDG vergleiche, ist dort die Qualität zuhause.

Wenn du zu Feierabend, einfachmal irgendwo starten willst und in der Pampa wieder landest, reicht dir der FSX völlig.


----------



## Manschy (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*



LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Wenn du zu Feierabend, einfachmal irgendwo starten willst und in der Pampa wieder landest, reicht dir der FSX völlig.



Bitte noch einmal meine Erläuterungen lesen: Der FSX ist eben NICHTS für Anfänger. Einfach installieren und loslegen geht nicht, ohne sich mühsam mit den Bugs dieses Flusis auseinander zu setzen. Du brauchst umständliche Zusätze - Schnittstellen, die dem FSX erst ermöglichen, auf bestimmte Erweiterungen zuzugreifen (FSUIPC). Du musst etliche Bugfix-Dateien installieren (z. B. uiautomationcore.dll) um dem FSX den Schwachpunkt des CTD oder OOM-Syndroms auszutreiben usw usw...
Somit kann nur der erfahrenere FSX-User, der sich mit der Materie auseinander setzen will, auch wirklich in der Pampa landen 

Mein Tip, nach wie vor: Hol' Dir den FS2004, auch wenn schon etwas älter, ist er die einzige wahre Alternative für Leute, die sich nicht durch Kompendien an Verbesserungsliteratur googlen wollen! Er lässt sich recht einfach installieren, und wenn Du keinen Cent für Addons ausgeben willst, MUSST DU ES AUCH NICHT. Es gibt tonnenweise Freeware-Addons auf Payware-Niveau - Szenerien wie auch Flugzeuge, ja sogar Meshs, ganze Landschaften.... optisch auf erstaunlich hohem aktuellen Niveau - eben weil er schon etwas älter ist, ist er auch ausgereift. Die Performance eines heutigen Aldi-Rechners reicht aus, um ihn - im Gegensatz zum FSX - flüssig spielen zu können. Er wird nach wie vor heiß geliebt und wird in vielen einschlägigen Foren unterstützt.


----------



## LimeGreen777 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Ohne Addons ist die Gefahr eines OOM mal eher gering, bis nicht vorhanden. Und out of the Box brauchst du auch die FSUIPC nicht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Ich habe mir jetzt ausführlich folgende Flug-Simulatoren angeschaut:
- DCS
- FS2004
- P3D
- X-Plane 11

DCS habe ich am Freitag Abend ein bisschen angespielt und hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen. Allerdings finde ich es etwas schwierig, mit dem russischen Flugzeug klarzukommen. Denn lesen was auf den Schaltern steht ist da nicht so. 

Zusätzlich habe ich mir X-Plane gekauft und runtergeladen, überzeugt zum Kuaf haben mich folgende Punkte:
- Performance: Läuft bei mir in 4K mit 80+FPS, von Bugs liest man recht wenig, hatte Null Probleme
- Aktualität: Ist ja erst recht frisch auf dem Markt, sehe das für eien Software, welche man länger nutzen will, als positiv
- Viele kostenfreie Add-Ons

Nach der Flugschule hatte ich gestern schon mein erstes positives Erlebnis, habe es geschafft die Cessna Skyhawk aus dem Cold-and-dark-Modus zu starten, zu der Startbahn zu rollen, zu starten, eine Platzrunde zu fliegen (mit Heading, ALT und VSP einstellen) und dann sicher zu landen. Das habe ich dann dreimal gemacht. 

Zum Schluss wollte ich noch von Stuttgart nach Karlsruhe fliegen, bin allerdings mit der Navigation bzw. dem Flugplan verzweifelt. Damit werde ich mich heute Abend dann beschäftigen. 

DCS werde ich mir aber ab und an auch mal anschauen, der Tipp war also auch echt gut. 

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen zum onlineflightplanner, welchen viele nutzen:
- Muss ich bei AIRAC etwas bestimmtes auswählen? Das ist ja nur ein Nachschlagewerk, so wie ich es verstehe. 
- Bei der Berechnung der benötigten Spritmenge, kann ich die Cessna Skyhawk gar nicht anwählen. Stattdessen die Cessna Garnd Caravan? Oder kann ich noch wo anders Sprit berechnen?
- Woher weiß ich, welches FL für meine Maschine geeignet ist? Schaue ich einfach nach "Reiseflughöhe" bei z.B. Wikipedia?


----------



## wacoda (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> DCS habe ich am Freitag Abend ein bisschen angespielt und hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen. Allerdings finde ich es etwas schwierig, mit dem russischen Flugzeug klarzukommen. Denn lesen was auf den Schaltern steht ist da nicht so.



Ja, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Das meiste kann ich selber zwar langsam entziffern da ich normalerweise mit dem russischen Mi-8 Hubschrauber herumkurve und oft das Standardkockpit aktiv habe, aber einfacher gehts mit gewohnter Beschriftung 
Bei einigen Modulen kann man bereits in den Einstellungen unter "Spezial" für das jeweilige Muster die Cockpitsprache ändern. Für die SU-25 T allerdings nicht, soweit ich mich erinnere.
Aber dafür gibt es zum Glück die Userfiles dort findet man so ziemlich alles was das Herz begehrt. So auch den englisch Cockpit Mod von Devrim. Damit ist dann die Beschriftung in gewohnter Art.

Das Handbuch für die SU-25T findest Du übrigens im Spieleordner unter:  \Mods\aircraft\Su-25T\Doc\


----------



## Manschy (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Freut mich, dass Du nun virtuell fliegst! Und ich glaube, jede Wahl statt FSX ist eine gute Wahl! Was ich übrigens an X-Plane 11 gut finde, sind die - je nach Addon - sehr guten europäischen Umsetzungen des Autogens. Da können sich andere Hersteller noch etwas von abschauen. Und vielleicht schaffen es ja die Macher von X-Plane irgendwann noch einmal, ordentlichen AI-Traffic zu basteln. Wie auch immer: Es gibt tolle Foren und Download-Seiten für den X-Plane, die beste Grundlage, um doch noch schnell vom Feierabend-Flieger zum Dauerpiloten zu werden 

Viel Spaß aber in jedem Fall mit dem Hobby!!!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten "richtigen" Flug von Stuttgart nach Karlsruhe (und habe meinen Wohnort von oben sehen können ).
Leider muss ich wohl etwas bei der Route falsch an den Tower übermittelt haben, denn ich bekam keine Landeanweisungen vom Tower in KA. 

Werde noch ein paar (hoffentlich erfolgreiche) Flüge mit der Skyhawk machen und mir dann mal ein zweites Flugzeug anschauen. 
Ich denke, die nächste Stufe wäre dann ein Beechcraft Baron, oder?


----------



## onlygaming (7. August 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Habe eine kleine Frage, kann man den X-Plane 11 im Multiplayer spielen? Und wie schaut das dann aus? Sitzt man dann zu zweit in einem Flugzeug oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Es gibt wohl die Option, dass man zu zwei spielt. Einer ist dann Pilot und der andere Copilot. 

Wie das aussieht musst du vielleicht mal in Youtube schauen.


----------



## onlygaming (7. August 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl die Option, dass man zu zwei spielt. Einer ist dann Pilot und der andere Copilot.
> 
> Wie das aussieht musst du vielleicht mal in Youtube schauen.



Danke für deine Antwort, weil das wäre schon ziemlich nice das mal so zu machen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Habe schon versucht, Kumpels dazu zu überreden - leider bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.

Momentan habe ich immerhin die Cessna Skyhawk und die Baron 58 zum Großteil verstanden. 
Nächster Schritt wird dann die King Air C90, ist ja wohl recht ähnlich zur Baron. 

Und vielleicht traue ich mich dann irgendwann mal an die 737 ran.


----------



## onlygaming (8. August 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Habe schon versucht, Kumpels dazu zu überreden - leider bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Momentan habe ich immerhin die Cessna Skyhawk und die Baron 58 zum Großteil verstanden.
> Nächster Schritt wird dann die King Air C90, ist ja wohl recht ähnlich zur Baron.
> ...



Hab nämlich einen Kumpel, der das mal machen wollte, aber FSX stellte sich für uns als, ja wie soll ich sagen, "alt" da, das mit den Servern ist schon so eine Sache, zudem läuft das Spiel, ja wie soll ich sagen, "bescheiden"


----------



## LimeGreen777 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Aerosoft A318/19/20/21 hat shared cockpit. Geht auch bei ivao. Ich empfehle, die entsprechenden Foren mal zu durchstöbern


----------



## Elistaer (29. August 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

DCS ist eine recht gute Wahl ich kenne noch das eigentliche Spiel mit dem Namen Lock On was in DCS als Modul zu finden ist. 

Damals im Multiplayer war das ein großer Spaß aber der Dog Fight nicht ohne ebenso der Bomben Abwurf in einer A10 Thunderbolt "Warthog" musste man üben  (Laser ausrichten mit dem Coli Target Lock abfeuern und dabei noch die Maschine ruhig halten. 

Da ich jetzt wieder zurück will in den nächsten Monaten werde ich nach einem günstigen HOTAS System Ausschau halten eventuell den Saitek X65F zwar nicht der beste aber für Combat Sim einer der realistischsten Sticks  ( Druck empfindlich wie bei modernen Jets und nicht mehr durch die Achsen) klar der Thrustmaster Warthog ist besser aber kostet auch ca 450 - 500 € mit Pedale. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Ich finde X-Plane 11 einfach geil, performancemäßig toll und vorallem auch zukunftssicher.


----------



## Hoopster (25. April 2019)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Kann ich nur bestätigen [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Coole Tipps!
Der letzte Flugsimulator den ich aufn PC gezockt hatte war "Combat Flight Simulator" von Microsoft. Lange her.


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Hast du schon mal bei Twitch geschaut? da kann man ja auch mal schauen wie es aussieht und den Streamer fragen wie er die Steuerung findet. Sind immer gute Möglichkeiten noch mehr über das Spiel in Erfahrung zu bekommen.


----------



## sonny1606 (7. März 2020)

*AW: Flugsimulator für Einsteiger*

Probier doch world of warplanes oder war thunder. Beide kostenlos,  und kannst arcarde bis real-sim level einstellen. Finde sind die besten "kurzweiligen flugsims". Die alten Flugzeuge sind auch leicht zu fliegen und man kann etwas rumballern.


----------

